# DC Supplies in use



## StanleyAmes (Jan 3, 2008)

I am trying to get a better understanding of the DC track power supplies and controllers people are using today on their Large Scale railroads.


It would be helpful if those using DC track power could reply with what they are currently using.


Thanks


Stan


----------



## NavyTech (Aug 2, 2008)

I am using an MRC 10 amp with a train engineer to control my sound. I crafted a console to contain it all. The Noma power pack gives me 7 hours of running time without using an extension cord.


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

I have two Bridgewerks power supplies that have remote control through a key fob transmitter: forward and reverse, speed, and on and off. I'm very happy with them. One is a 10 amp and the other is 15 amps.

Chuck


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

I use a few home brew power supplies and one AristoCraft (Crest) Ultima. The home brews consist of 16.7 vac/16.7 amp transformers through rectifiers, filtered though 20,000 MFD and fused to provide ~22 vdc, at a cost of ~$20 each including the cases (but not in today's world).

Three AristoCraft Train Engineers are attached and feed the control board where they are routed to any of 23 blocks.


----------



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

I use various DC power set-ups: 

A 6.5 amp Meanwell switching supply set to 24 volts with an Aristo Train Engineer set to either linear or PWM 

An LGB starter set power pack for low current needs 

A 2 amp 220 volt LGB power pack with a 110V to 220V step up transformer 

A home built throttle using a 5 amp linear regulator. 

Stan, maybe you could be more specific in what you are looking for - for basic DC operation I have seen people use practically anything as long as they think it provides anywhere from 16 to 30 volts DC at anything from 500ma to 20 amps. In some cases it's pure DC, the trains are powered by a large battery, in others the supply probably has tons of ripple on it. 

Knut


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I use the MRC Power G when running DC. 

Greg


----------



## Santa Fe Rick (Jul 31, 2011)

Two 20 amp filtered and regulated 24VDC industrial power supplies mounted in a portable NEMA weatherproof cabinet. I use the Aristocraft Train Engineer system for wireless analog control,I have MTH DCS and a NCE DCC system available but I hardly use them.I mostly run Analog with the AC Train Engineer system varying the voltage to the rails.


----------



## Dick Friedman (Aug 19, 2008)

I've got a Bridgewerks 10A, a small MRC, and a half functioning PH. It's half functioning, the 18 VAC works fine, but the DC only puts out about 5 V. Not enough power to do anything but light some LED's 

I thought there was a thread on this board about PH power supplies and what fails, but i can't find it. Any clues?


----------



## wigginsn (Jan 9, 2008)

20A industrial DC power supply, with home brew PWM controller on the output. Same supply unit is used for powering the club TE system for open days. 

Cheers 
Neil


----------



## blattan (Jan 4, 2008)

Midwest RAILS, the Chicago area modular group, uses the Crest (AC) CRE-55465 Elite Switching DC Power Supply. Primarily with the trackside Train Engineer but also with the onboard Revolution system and the QSI/GWire system. I use the Elite with a trackside Train Engineer, the QSI/GWire system or an NCE DCC system. FWIW, I also use the CVP AirWire900 system. 

Bert Lattan


----------



## Bob in Kalamazoo (Apr 2, 2009)

The guy behind the PH power supplies lives about 30 miles from me. I think he is still willing to fix them, but the shipping wouldn't be cheap.
Bob


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Yeah, I have RJ's in my garage, if there's an earthquake, the only thing left will be that unit! 

Weighs a ton! 

Greg


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

I like lower current so as to protect andy derailments from burning up the wires/circuit boards in the engines. 

I have repaired many that had the small etches burbt on the Aristo desels and many wires on USA diesels. 

SO, USA has better etches than Aristo, but Aristo has the better wires, OR to put it another way, ARISTO etches are too weak as are USA wires!!!!! 

LGB has had burnt etches also on the DCC ready boards and the Toytrains burn out the motor blocks at the sliders. 

SO, do not supply more current than you really need, esp outdoors where animals or tree branches can cause an unplanned event.


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Home made supply with a Stancor transfomrer, (5 amp) bridge and filtering cap, suppling an Aristo TE. 

Before then, I used a Lionel prewar "T" supply with a bridge!


----------



## oldgamergeek (Nov 1, 2011)

Posted By Spule 4 on 23 Aug 2011 05:49 PM 
Home made supply with a Stancor transfomrer, (5 amp) bridge and filtering cap, suppling an Aristo TE. 

Before then, I used a Lionel prewar "T" supply with a bridge! 
Darn!I thought I was the Lionel re-Purposer out there, My dad was a Radio repair tech/ Electrician during the Korean War and a T.V repair tech after He got out. He taught Me a lot about electricity. He ran American Flyer and S gauge.


----------



## bstanifer (Dec 14, 2011)

MRC Power G 10 Amp. I currently run four of them inside (one for each track) and one outside for five total. Never had a problem out of them. 

Brandon


----------



## adelmo (Jan 2, 2008)

Crest Elite with Train Engineer and NCE DCC. Also MRC 6200 for small layout.


----------



## bem (Mar 24, 2021)

Bob in Kalamazoo said:


> The guy behind the PH power supplies lives about 30 miles from me. I think he is still willing to fix them, but the shipping wouldn't be cheap.
> Bob


Do you have contact info for him I have 5 to ghat fixed


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

Wow, this was 9 year old information.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Closer to 10!!

August 2011 was that post about the "guy behind PH hobbies"..

The weight of these makes the cost of shipping alone more expensive compared to the price of a new DC switcher power supply (MeanWell for example).

Greg


----------

